# Can I smoke w/o a smoker?



## ribs and steak (Jan 6, 2009)

I've always wanted to know if sort of thing can be done. I'd like to get a smoker but the prices puts that on my "things I cant buy" list

I have tried smoking using my kettle grill, herbs and indirect grilling and my food came out great

I'm also intrested in hearing the pro's/cons and which brand works best


----------



## Glorie (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen Emeril make a smoker on the stove top by using a 9x13 pan, soaked wood chips and a cooling rack.  He covered it with foil and voila!  )


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

ribs and steaks said:
			
		

> I have tried smoking using my kettle grill, herbs and indirect grilling and *my food came out great*



A "kettle" grill can easily double as a BBQ cooker...But you already know that!!
Right? 

Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes you can smoke without a smoker but it is always good to have a friend around to smoke with...

Oh wait, meats! Here is a link to one he made to roast a chicken in:
Food & Drink : Chickens Smoked in a Homemade Smoker : Fine Living


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds like you already know the answer ..
but you can get some great starter smokers for around a hundred bucks ..
not the kind of rig uncle bob has .. but a nice start ..


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2009)

I've had a Cameron's Stovetop Smoker for years and have produced some of the best smoked foods.  I've smoked cheeses, vegetables and, hardest of all, western Kentucky pork.

No, I don't work for Cameron, but I love their products.  We've given several to our children as gifts.  Especially our son who is a hunter.  He makes venison jerky with his.

Before you wonder if our house smells of smoke when we use it, no, it doesn't.  Just smells really, really good.


----------



## ribs and steak (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks to all for your responses so far, I guess I should check out my local stores to see if they have any smokers. At the same time I guess I can surf the web for selection & prices.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 6, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I've had a Cameron's Stovetop Smoker for years and have produced some of the best smoked foods.  I've smoked cheeses, vegetables and, hardest of all, western Kentucky pork.
> 
> No, I don't work for Cameron, but I love their products.  We've given several to our children as gifts.  Especially our son who is a hunter.  He makes venison jerky with his.
> 
> Before you wonder if our house smells of smoke when we use it, no, it doesn't.  Just smells really, really good.



I have two of these, and they do double-duty as lasagna pans! Great product.


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess you don't want to use the kettle for some reason...Do some research before buying a cheapo from walmart/HD/Lowes...Major BBQ rigs have super thick metal to keep in the heat even...With the thin metal cheapos, you may not be happy with the BBQ due to temps bouncing up and down...I personally own a masterbuilt electric smoker (MES)...After owning a kettle and two cheapos myself, the MES simply makes better food due to keeping the temps consistant.  It's insulated and has digitial controls...It's the best bang for the buck in my opinion, I believe it can be had for under $180.  Or again, you can just use your kettle


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 6, 2009)

YouTube - Good Eats S7E2P2: Q

AB makes one for under $40.00


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2009)

gadzooks said:


> I have two of these, and they do double-duty as lasagna pans! Great product.



Never thought of that, gadzooks.  Great idea.  Perfect for lasagna.


----------

